# Help Identifying A Logan Saddle.



## Rata222 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi
Can anyone identify this saddle for a Logan lathe.   It was listed on EBay  for a Logan 10" lathe - so I assumed it would fit my  940-2.  It looked right.  I purchased it but the saddle does not extend forward enough over the apron  to match up.  Can anyone tell by looking -  what it may go to.  I will try and resell the saddle and list what model it is for.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 11, 2016)

There is a thread on a Logan 920 about four threads down.  Take a look at the saddle in the picture.  Looks very close to yours.  My ask that person for measurements to compare.


----------



## eeler1 (Jan 11, 2016)

10" and 11" Logan beds are the same dimensions, so it's not the bed dimension thats the problem.  My guess is that you have a clutch apron/QC gearbox model and that in the picture is from a plain change apron.  Seems like it is a little less than an inch difference in dimension, and a totally different power feed mechanism.


----------



## Rata222 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.



eeler1 said:


> 10" and 11" Logan beds are the same dimensions, so it's not the bed dimension thats the problem.  My guess is that you have a clutch apron/QC gearbox model and that in the picture is from a plain change apron.  Seems like it is a little less than an inch difference in dimension, and a totally different power feed mechanism.



I think you hit the nail on the head.  Mine has the clutch and QC gearbox.  Otherwise do you know if the saddles for a 10" and 11
are interchangeable ( considering height)  -As long as they both have the QC box and clutch.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## eeler1 (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't know for sure, you could contact Logan or ask at the Logan yahoo board.  I can put out some pics of my 1957 apron and saddle if it would help, with a ruler.  

You must have a reason for wanting to replace yours?  If it's worn, you might look into getting it scraped back into spec.


----------



## Rata222 (Jan 12, 2016)

eeler1 said:


> I don't know for sure, you could contact Logan or ask at the Logan yahoo board.  I can put out some pics of my 1957 apron and saddle if it would help, with a ruler.
> 
> You must have a reason for wanting to replace yours?  If it's worn, you might look into getting it scraped back into spec.



 eeler1,
If it is convenient i would appreciate the dimensioned picture and model no of your lathe.  I did post on the Yahoo board but had not received any responses.  I had just purchased the lathe and was going through it.  The bed appeared to have held up better than the saddle.  I seen the new  saddle for sale - it was cheap and in great shape - so I jumped on it  just to see what I could do with it.  For now I will keep the original saddle and get the machine all together and see how she does.
Thanks again
Jim


----------

